# I am waretrop



## waretrop (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi I am a 56 woman. I am wanting to learn about mantids. I love the tropicals world. I live in nj and have greenhouses and vivariums and many kinds of animals. Looking forward to learning and having a few critters.


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome! You can learn everything you want to know on this board.


----------



## waretrop (Aug 9, 2006)

I am just going to navigate around now. Thanks


----------



## Ian (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum...good to see another lady join! What species are you keeping at the moment?


----------

